# Comics färben und schattieren



## modstyle (1. Oktober 2003)

Hi !

meine Frage an euch: Kennt ihr ein gutes und ausführliches Tutorial zum Thema Comics einfärben und schattieren.
Da ich gerne male (nicht nur irgendwelche Comicfiguren sondern auch Manga-Bilder), würde ich gerne wissen, wie die leute es hinkriegen ihre Pics so gut zu färben und zu schattieren, gibt es da einige wichtige Dinge, die man beachten muss ?.
Die wichtigste Frage jedoch ist: Wie kriegt man es hin die Bleistiftlinien der gescannten Zeichnung so sauber zu machen ? Zeichnen die Leute die Linien alle mit dem Pfadwerkzeug o.ä. nach ?

Danke für eure Hilfe !

MfG

modstyle


----------



## flip (1. Oktober 2003)

*hint*
suchfunktion
*hint*
link 
nutzt doch erst mal die suchfunktion....
btw google hilft auch.
die tuts die in dem post angegeben sind, sind seht hilfreich
vor allem das polykarbon tut.
flip


----------



## modstyle (1. Oktober 2003)

Hi !

Sorry wegen meiner Unaufmerksamkeit ! Hab im Moment als mir eingefallen ist, dass ich doch hier im Forum bestimmt Hilfe finde, dass bestimmt noch wer anders diese Problematik hat.

Aber danke für deine Hilfe !

MfG

modstyle


----------



## flip (2. Oktober 2003)

keine ursache =)
dafür sind wir ja da *G*
flip


----------



## Das-Em (15. Dezember 2003)

Also ich mache das immer folgendermaßen. Ich male mir meine Vorlage und scanne sie als Strichzeichnung ziemlich hochauflösen ein und wandel sie danach in ein RGB Bild um, dann wähle ich als Filter Staub und Kratzer entfernen (die Einstellungen so vornehmen, wie sie dann noch am Besten aussehen).

Dann wähle ich unter Auswahl den Farbbereich aus, nur schwarz und ziehe die Toleranz so hoch wie möglich (bei einem S/W Bild eigentlich ganz einfach) und erstelle für den schwarzen Umriss eine eigene Ebene.

Anschließend erstelle ich unter der schwarzen Randebene eine neue für die Füllung und klicke mit dem Zauberstab in einen Bereich der Randebene den ich füllen möchte, klicke wieder auf die Füllungsebene und fülle sie entweder gleichmäßig oder mit Airbrushtechnik und raus kommt dann bei mir so etwas wie hier zu sehen http://www.ems-cartoons.net/. 

Wenn Du nicht alles verstanden hast, dann frag nochmal.


----------



## chriZ (21. Dezember 2003)

Link 
Link 2


----------

